# Now the trees are...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

....shedding their leaves, and Autumn gets into full swing who, like myself will be still using their M/H over the fast approaching Winter months, for the odd weekend jaunt.?

Or will you be draining off water, adding anti freeze, lifting cushions,opening cabinets, etc. etc. and generally tucking up your baby for the Winter?

M&D


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O No way, we just paid £280 for a service and mot,£400 for ins, getting a bigger bike(?) and checking out the hot water bottle (got one already in the van but better get one for hubby!) changing the clothes, and looking...............how bout you?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Looking to go to Scotland for Hogmany, (got freinds up there) and there are sites open all year, not just in Scotland but all over U.K

Can't beat waking up in the morning to a fresh fall of snow IMHO  

M&D


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

We're heading towards Plymouth, about the 23rd, and maybe pop into Maker heights if its open!!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Our’s won’t sit idle either; hope to arrange quite a few trips out about this winter.

Have to decide about Christmas & New Year soon, Scotland sounds good, perhaps over the channel, we’ll see.

Think we’ll give the Plymouth area a miss though, to many bloody Pirates. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Homer….Rob


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

No reason to stop camping..........










Cairngorms, Jan '04


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi noomo,

Great picture, is that as far as you got, or just posing for the photo.

That would suit me perfectly, always love the snow.

Homer..........Rob


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Course not, mate. We got right over the top past the ski place, The Leck.

The whole story's here, if you're in the mood.

http://www.10000things.org.uk/crngrms04.htm

Single glazing, no insulation, oil-filled electric radiator, bit of extra clothing.......


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Definitely not putting her (the MH, I mean) in mothballs. I love the changing seasons and intend to make the most of them. Will get out the PJ's, microwaveable hot-water bottle, extra duvets and warm clothes and will be out and about as we did last year, even better this year as I'll only be working part-time so more time to explore.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi noomo,

Excellent site and story with pic's.

Liked the parts about, sleeping during the night and leaving the sliding door slightly open. 8O 

Not a skier myself, but as I said earlier I love the snow, your story has really got me thinking now, it may well be Scotland this winter.

Thanks I did enjoy that.

Homer...............Rob


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, MHS,

As the dude said, Head East, young man!

Or summat like that......

Yeah, the door business was just plain stupid. 1/8" of frost inside the windows next morning.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm undecided at the moment. Toying with either driving through France and into Italy, crossing into Solvenia, Croatia, Bosnia and maybe Herzsegovina, through the Serb Republic not stopping, Serbia and Montenegro, Bulgaria, touch Greece and into Turkey, Iraq, keeping an eye out for Bigley, Iran. miss Afghanistan as the political situation is uncertain, straight into Pakistan, Bangladesh and Burma, down through Thailand and into Malaya and finally across the causeway into Singapore to have a look at my old haunt Bugis Street. Or, funds permitting, a day trip to West Wittering again. 8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We won't be 'mothballing' the van either, looking to go away over Christmas, not too far as I have to work a few days during the break, but will travel to work from the van


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We're off to France again within the next couple of weeks and will return mid November.
Thought we might check out the Camargue and then the south of France in November!
A quick dip in the Med. anyone?


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

No way are we staying home. As we speak we are looking to find a nice site from about 20th to 30th December to spend Christmas in our new Bessie. We will make a decision this weekend and hopefully book. Roll on Christmas. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

And of course you guys who are full-timing will be out and about over the festive season and beyond?


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

camping season what season!!
we are off to camping munster on the 21/12 take in the christmas market , currywuzt, and fine beer.
see you there 
twodogs


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The tyres are never cold on ours!

Various weekenders on CL's between now and december, 4 days at Rowntree park York just before Xmas (we both work over the xmas period) then 2 weeks in the snow mid January somewhere in France, or maybe even Germany, then its time to plan the spring break and then it'll be time to plan our summer hols and then.......


Happy travels,

pete.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

We have desided that the winter is better than the summer!!! Waking up all snuggled together and looking out onto frosty grass - GREAT.

A


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

spend christmas with the family and then its off.  

if you haven't booked then you best try now because
every man and his dog are going away


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Do u need special tyres or anything to wander about the mountains in winter and if so, how do you use them.


----------



## Pemburys (May 1, 2005)

Since joining we have made the decision to upgrade to a Burstner I690 A class. There is no way the engine will cool down. Skiing in the Alps over Christmas and New Year, and again in Feb. We take snow chains to make sure we don't get stuck, although last year was the first year we needed them. As a result of the posts here we booked our December crossing with Speed Ferries £88.00 return, wow.

All the best to you all.

Pemburys


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

I understand that snow chains are very inexpensive in winter in French (etc?) supermarkets.

Does anyone know any reasonably priced UK, or elsewhere, www-based outlets?


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hey You lot wait for us.

We do not pick ours up until 28th October and if you think we've waited since March just to then put it in moth balls - no way.
Any chance we get we are off, the boss reckons she may even use it whist its in the drive just to practice.

So here we sit with our list of things to check when we pick it up just counting the days.

ian & Col


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Whadya think Puss,

I'm dead jealous of all these adventurers are you mate?  

Tales of winter Sun here, Snow Skiing there etc,

The best us poor corporate slaves can muster is a plate of haggis&neeps and a wee dram or two on New Years Eve,...that's providing I can get up the M6/ M76 etc.

Can I throw a sickie for let's say...... Two months... :?:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hM!!!!! The pirate going to Plymouth says to you know who, PLank!!!
Pusser I knew that woz coming.Pusser you put the chains round yer feet if n you want to wander round mountains, or you could put them round yer. ......................ooer just lost me jolly roger........................argh! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

B&S - I fear we may be doomed to spend winter in UK or though it feels like we have already spent winter here. I suppose as we are the only bods likely to be here by the sounds of it, we shall have to play with ourselves.

Thanks for the advice Raine - I not really into bondage but will give it a go. If you have chains on while you go through snow, do you have to keep taking them off and putting them on every time you get on a road that has been cleared of snow. What happens if you don't put on chains and drive slowly? Do chains stop you from sliding about or do they just make sliding about less common.

How do you put snow chains on - is it a long job?

Grateful for a clue.


----------



## Pemburys (May 1, 2005)

The Sundance always struggled for grip in the snow and slush, lets face it it was never good on damp grass (wonder if anyone sells damp grass chains). The first time I put snow chains on was in the middle of a snow drift, it was like doing a chinese puzzle with no hands (they were frozen numb).

I learnt that chains work well in snow but break very quickly if put under load out of it. Steady driving at low speeds is OK, welly down climbing a very steep hill isnt. I think that if the road is clear then take them off.

By the end of the trip I was able to master the task quite easily, gloves are a must as it is a dirty job.

PS I bought mine from France as they are so much cheaper there. Although its like evrything else, buy cheap buy twice. 

Cheers Ta

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Paul...not sure I am ready for snow - still trying to master a frosty morning. I shall wait unitl I'm a bit older.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*h*

8O no way, got to go to blackpool yet for a culture shock
pete


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

newer type of chains are easy to fit, but do it at least once in the dry. expensive in the UK but quite cheap in most of Europe. Will not last long on roads with no snow, don't last long in slush ('cause they make heavy contact with surface). I think (could be wrong) that they are a legal req in some areas i.e. alps, tunnels. work great in mud.......but really mess the surface. Go VERY slow, you would anyway in those conditions, but wheels will spin faster than you are going and a flying chain can cause BIG damage.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is the good thing about the British countryside, such variety and the change of seasons adds to this. Motorhomes cost too much to be sat idle for half the year plus it does them no good at all. We are not so adventurous as to tackle the ice and snow of the continent but there is no way it will be sat idle over any part of the year. 

Still we must not encourage everyone out over the colder months it will spoil it  

peedee


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Pusser, Bulgaria came up a different colour in your post, have you been there (or just west wittering again) if so, been to Bulgaria that is, where is your report? Hm?!!!! Or anybody else? thanks guys'n'gals!


----------



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

I am very new to motorhoming (just picked up an Autotrail cheyenne 696G a week ago). We live up on the north coast of scotland so the opportunities to use the van for odd days are great. Intend to take it out tomorrow for a few days but i have concerns when reading the manuals that came with the van.
They all mention draining systems etc whenever there is frost, especially for protecting the water heater and pump.
What does everyone else do when they want to keep their van 'ready for action' during the winter months? Also, what about if you are out wild camping and its is a frosty night - are you meant to drain down the system?!
Hope this isn't off the topic but any advice greatly received

Jamie


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

Personally I keep the MH ready all the time with water in the tank and toilet tank empty (apart from some chemicals). I have an electric oil filled heater on inside the MH that keeps it over freezing point. When we want to go for a ride we only have to load some foodstuff and take the heater out and off we go!


----------

